# aquaria relapse/ 40g sw build



## gonreefin (Oct 18, 2014)

hey everyone i've been out of the hobby for about two years now, and im going to start a reef tank with a never used 40g breeder and a current USA 4x39watt T5ho fixture that i have in storage.

I plan on doing a DIY sump and a decent sized fuge, does anyone have expereince with drilling a 40g tank?

im also unsure about what size sump to run, i was thinking a 20g for the sump and a separete tank for the fuge.


any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.




cheers.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Welcome back*

Hey glad hear someone is coming back to the hobby instead of quitting, especially the salt water side. Nice choice for a DT and sump size. T5 ho's also should work well for you. Get a hold of "spitfire" his user name on here for any drilling you need done. His name is Tyler and you can probably get a hold of him through Oceanic Corals in Aldergrove, Good Luck


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Drilling is pretty easy. I drilled my 90g. Do some looking around online and you can find instructions on how to do it. Seahorse_fanatic is also a good resource for drilling. He helped when I first drilled mine.


----------

